# Bird experts?



## dintony (Feb 18, 2009)

What is wrong with this Galah? 

Is this common?


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it coated with oil? If not, that's wierd.


----------



## dintony (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sorry the attatchment is huge... My computer is having a "moment" and won't let me resize the pic!!


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 18, 2009)

I dunno why its like that, a second look, the feathers dont look oil effected. Could it be a cross breed with one of the black cockatoo species??


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 18, 2009)

well, it's a very strange looking bird. doesn't look like a galah to me. I've heard of black or melanistic rosellas?


----------



## dintony (Feb 18, 2009)

Another pic


----------



## dintony (Feb 18, 2009)

another one with the same flock.


----------



## stuartandconnie (Feb 18, 2009)

catch it n try to keep it alive ill buy it


----------



## kakariki (Feb 18, 2009)

Send it in to Australian Birdkeeper! That looks like a...black form Galah..lol. Seriously though, the twitchers who buy Oz Birdkeeper would kill to see that!


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! It looks like a new black form of galah!! Thanks for the pics. I'd be interested what the experts say about it!


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 18, 2009)

ahhh, i see it better now. Melanistic galah i'm thinkin. Awesome.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2009)

stuartandconnie said:


> catch it n try to keep it alive ill buy it



God I hope this is some sort of sarcasm.


----------



## abbott75 (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks to be either contaminated with something (ash?) or a melanistic galah!


----------



## dintony (Feb 18, 2009)

It seems happy and healthy, definately acts like one of the 'gang'


----------



## urodacus_au (Feb 18, 2009)

Weird eh, never seen anything like it and have seen a hell of a lot of galahs. Only a matter of time before someone nets it and sells it for a ridiculous sum :lol:


----------



## shane14 (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome im looking at this thread going i want i want!!!!


----------



## dintony (Feb 18, 2009)

Haven't, and won't tell anyone where this pic was taken :B

Apparently it's been hanging around this area for a while. Not a place that people go often either


----------



## BJC-787 (Feb 19, 2009)

that is no mutation galah, if you look at it you can see it is covered in something, i would say it has been in some ash (burnt tree, old camp fire, chimley), you can see the colour is only on the surface layer and not the rest of the rest of the feather.


----------



## zobo (Feb 19, 2009)

I am a big bird brain from way back, and at first I thought it was possibly a melanistic form (like the black eastern rosella), but seeing a half black one and a lesser one again, indicates it may very well be coated in something. Possibly they nested in a burnt out log and got covered in charcoal as they do a lot of escavating in their logs.
jas


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

ID have to agree with Zobo Looks more like its covered by something.


----------



## dintony (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes it does look covered in something.. But they have had a fair bit of rain over the last few days. might tell them to put the sprinkler on and see if he/she has a shower . Hmmmm.... it's bizzare huh?

But interesting.


----------



## dintony (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions everyone. I have sent the pics to the QLD museum. Will let you know what they say also. 


G'night


----------



## bulionz (Feb 19, 2009)

sorry if some1 already said but i didnt read it all but my guess is its just ash


----------

